# Sailor Jerry Spiced Rm Review



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

*Sailor Jerry Spiced Rum - 92 Proof

**"Sailor Jerry is from a selection of rums distilled in the Caribbean. Our master blenders "marry" the rums to our exacting recipe, then infuse it with our one-of-kind mix of spices and other natural flavors, most notably vanilla and a touch of cinnamon." *​Sailor Jerry is probably my favorite inexpensive rum. I think its a lot like Captain Morgan but with LESS Vanilla flavor and MORE of a Cherry flavor. I also think it is a lot more smooth than Captain Morgan.

Sailor Jerry mixes well with just about anything but it isn't a rum to be enjoyed over ice as it has a good amount of burn to it. For a rum that is 92 proof though, it really is pretty smooth mixed with some pop.

I really enjoy it with Dr. Pepper. It's also really good with Coke and a squeeze of lime.

For the price, Sailor Jerry is HARD to beat IMOP.

I can typically find a 750ML bottle of this for $20 or less.

I really recommend SJ if you like CM!

​


----------



## Oil_Field_Medic (Dec 27, 2013)

I found Sailor by accident one night when the bar ran out of Captain and it became my go to, everyday rum after that night. I've come to really enjoy it with Sprite Zero more than anything


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Sailor Jerry is my go to rum!
Love that stuff...


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

dam, picture didn't show up.

Oh well, most everyone knows what it should look like.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Possibly my favorite middle-shelf rum. Very good stuff that you don't have to hunt for.


----------



## zabhatton (Aug 1, 2011)

I remember having this, I assumed the higher alcohol content would make it hard to drink but it turned out to be pretty smooth.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Well then, the trailer park has SPOKEN!

Sailor Jerry it IS, for my next trash can sangria!

Well done as always, Josh!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Herf N Turf said:


> Well then, the trailer park has SPOKEN!
> 
> Sailor Jerry it IS, for my next trash can sangria!
> 
> Well done as always, Josh!


Thank you!

I will be here all week....:drum:


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Delete


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

Love this stuff. Have a bottle in the cabinet at home. I also use it for cooking when the recipe calls for cognac. Made a nice duck for xmas and everyone loved it.


----------

